# How to install OpenSuse 11.4 KDE iso through USB



## Anand_Tux (Apr 25, 2011)

I have downloaded the OpenSuse 11.4 iso from the OpenSuse website the problem is that my DVD drive is not working. I have tried the suse image writer from windows but the pen drive hangs after the boot,please suggest me a way out how to install it from the pen drive??


----------



## Neuron (Apr 25, 2011)

First make sure that your motherboard supports booting from usb.

If it does then download Yumi
Plug in your pendrive.Format it in FAT filesystem.
Run the application goto the 'drive selection and distro options' page.
Select the pendrive from the dropbox.Then select 'try an unlisted iso' from the list and browse to and select your opensuse image and click create.

Never tried it myself but i think it will work.


----------



## Anand_Tux (Apr 26, 2011)

I tried yumi but it hangs when I select Live KDE or Installation from the menu, please help??


----------



## nims11 (Apr 26, 2011)

seems like your pen drive is faulty or the installation is corrupted.
yumi should have done the job.
nyways, try UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads


----------



## Neuron (Apr 26, 2011)

If nothing else works you can use Virtualbox and install Opensuse within windows.


----------



## Anand_Tux (Apr 27, 2011)

nims11 said:


> seems like your pen drive is faulty or the installation is corrupted.
> yumi should have done the job.
> nyways, try UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads



There is nothing wrong with my pen drive. I have installed Ubuntu 10.10 & Linux Mint 10 from my pen drive, it's just that OpenSuse is giving me headache, and  also I have tried unetbootin but it just hangs when I select live KDE or Installation.


----------

